# snows and canadians



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

anyone seeing snows' or canadians in northern ND. How do you think the warm snap will effect the hunting.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

I think I saw 2. Maybe 3. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Warm snaps normally stall the migration. And for snows to migrate these days it usually takes more than just cold weather. :snow:

We're leaving for Sask. in 12 days....


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Saw about 500-600 snows on Saturday. But that was in MN. 
It would be about 35 or 40 miles straight east Of Hillsboro, ND.


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

I need some decoy input, we have magnum shell's and standard shells. some are snow's and some canadains. Is it still effective if there are 2 different sizes in decoys in a field.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

I don't think the 2 different size decoys will matter but, if you feel the need to mix the whites and the darks, put the whites farther up wind from the darks. Snows feed more aggressive than canadas and will walkin into the wind a little quicker.

IMO


----------



## DaveM (Oct 8, 2002)

I've never hunted snow geese. How many decoys minimum should a guy have to get started? 
What kind of decoy set-ups should you use (just some basics). I could really use some advice on this. Thanks.


----------



## boozer (Sep 26, 2002)

Was out today north of Minot by the refuge and saw between 300 and 500 snow geese. Lots of Honkers too. Just wish I could figure those devils out. Good luck to all!!!! :beer:


----------

